# Vegas 2009!



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Vegas Vegas Vegas. The World Archery Festival and Vegas Tournament atarts Friday!! Archery Talk will be exclusively covering the tournament and show beginning Friday morning. 

Follow this link for Coverage of the 2009 NFAA World Archery Festival.
http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2009/


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You are the Man admin.. thanks for bringing it to those of us who can't be there.. :cheers: :yo:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I will be watching, thanks for bringing it to us.........:thumb:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

can't wait !!!!


----------



## LineLicker (Jun 10, 2008)

Im all jacked up!!!!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

*Can't Wait!*

We are going up tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I am missing Vegas for the first time in 5 yars. I will miss everyone in the Freestyle Ltd. Group.

All going, have fun. Please drink a beer for me.

Arrow


----------



## Louis (Jan 28, 2009)

*hop hop Belgium*

Gladys,Sarah,Nest,Flup,Ivan,Rudy en Jean Marie Succes iedereen.

Cedric bonne m..... et en route pour une finale.

Louis


----------



## Wizard of Oz (May 13, 2008)

What is Vegas 2009? is it a kinda archery betting shoot? Perhaps nothing to do with archery, just another bimbo Betty show. Hell I like the sounds of it anyhow, bring on Friday I say.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

Vegas is basically the biggest indoor tourney in the world.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve (Aug 27, 2008)

I hear there might be a couple decent archers there....:darkbeer:


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

Wizard of Oz said:


> What is Vegas 2009? is it a kinda archery betting shoot? Perhaps nothing to do with archery, just another bimbo Betty show. Hell I like the sounds of it anyhow, bring on Friday I say.


Never heard of Vegas? What do you live "down under" a rock?


----------



## ShootInHeels (Jan 22, 2007)

*Vegas!*

I'll be there! 7am tomorrow!!!


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Cant wait. :thumb:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

This will be the first time in many years that I have not participated at WAF Vegas...but I'll be there in spirit, and am looking forward to watching the results right here on AT!:thumbs_up


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

My money is on KWARD and Rangeplayer!! :darkbeer:


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd lay my money down on them too!


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*:-(*

been the last two years but had to miss this year. ill have to watch it on the computer.............ld


----------



## Wizard of Oz (May 13, 2008)

SkySharkin' said:


> My money is on KWARD and Rangeplayer!! :darkbeer:





> I'd lay my money down on them too!


so it is an archery betting thing, bit like world poker tour only with arrows.
how does it work, do you bet on who is gonna shoot the best end? sounds like fun. When it gets down to the last 2 archers standing do those sexy ladies bring out a big bag of loot and empty it all over the floor at the archers feet. Gee I can see why it is so popular. Does the winner get to take home the 2 million bucks?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Peole from down under wouldn't understand.......shot two years ago with Randell Welling???? and he is still here and we can't get rid of him LOL
Show starts in 1 hour........let the fun begin
#'s are up in most classes....appear to be down in pro fs limited. 
Major employee layoff of staff at Riveria after tourney leaves Sun.
Frank


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Vegas 2009*

I have never been to Vegas but live about 7 hours from there. Besides the best shooters are there lots of vendors with new stuff there and are there deals to be had. Thinking of going up for the weekend. :darkbeer:Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Umm you only live 7 hrs from vegas, You like archery (or you would not have found AT) and you have never been....Are ya sick?


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Anybody know the schedule for Sunday? I'm flying into Vegas 11 am on Sunday and would love to watch the shootoff.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Vegas 2009*

I am sick I didn't find AT before 4 days ago. :embara: Actually I have been away from archery for a short while now, actually got a detached and torn retina during my last 3D shoot. Maybe didn't get it during the shoot but thats when I realized something was wrong when I had trouble seeing some of the targets. After 3 surgeries I can see again and just finished my first senior olympics FITA with a Switchback and realize I need a target bow to compete. I just found AT and yes, I am sick about not knowing the other side of archery, the target side that is. SOOOO, is there a lot of venders there this weekend ya think. I am thinking of leaving very early in the morning and beable to catch afternoon and Sunday's shooting. Thanks for the reply and help, cause I need a lot to catch up.:smile:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

no scores yet???? Come on, 1 line has already finished shooting hasn't it??? there must be some updates.


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*scores*

yes first line is done. it will be a while before they will be posted


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Scores????? Does anyone know when there will be scores up....??


----------



## ShootInHeels (Jan 22, 2007)

gollie15 said:


> Anybody know the schedule for Sunday? I'm flying into Vegas 11 am on Sunday and would love to watch the shootoff.


The shootoff is usually late in the afternoon on Sunday, so you should make it in plenty of time.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I understand that it will be a while before it is up, but somebody who is there must know what certain people shot and are willing to post it.


----------



## Exarcher GB (Feb 6, 2009)

Just making 2 posts so I can view links to results !


----------



## Exarcher GB (Feb 6, 2009)

My second Post so that I can view the results !


----------



## giddyup (Apr 22, 2004)

ILOVE3D said:


> SOOOO, is there a lot of venders there this weekend ya think. ....... Thanks for the reply and help, cause I need a lot to catch up.:smile:


According to the NFAA:

*"The Largest Archery Show in the West"*
See the latest in bows, arrows, accessories, optics, videos, clothing, everything for target shooting and bowhunting.


----------



## ld12ring (Sep 21, 2004)

*scores are up on nfaa website*

score r up


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

2nd line is almost done!! They have 1 end left I believe.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Chace B. Shot CLEAN!!! WHOOWW!!!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I heard through the grapevine - Brady Ellison shot a 296 and my brother Jay Lyon shot a 294. Don't know any other recurve scores yet. great shooting by the sounds of it though!


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

ld12ring said:


> score r up


where?

I can't find them


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/results.cfm

Most of the results so far have been from the flights, no men's or women's championship scores yet


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Montana girl said:


> Chace B. Shot CLEAN!!! WHOOWW!!!



Nice.... my money would be on him.


----------



## proshooter1964 (Dec 21, 2008)

*vegas*

when will it be on to see?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

scores are up!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

jwolfe78 said:


> Nice.... my money would be on him.


Mine is on Jesse B. all the way


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Jesse B. is the only one that shot clean according to the scores on the nfaa site. Chance shot 26X I think.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*yippie!*

Our own BJ Deaton from our Police Dept. here in Iowa is tied for fourth in the Bow Hunter Free Style Flights!!!!!! I talked to him today and he was mad at himself for dropping four points......I of course asked if he has been partying the last two days out there or if it was nerves? He said not just crappy shootin! Considering 139 entries in that class I don't think so.....:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

way to go Tim Eaton. first place in bowunter after day one.


----------



## humphris (Jan 18, 2003)

Are the Vendor Videos actually going to be Videos or just pics?


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

humphris said:


> Are the Vendor Videos actually going to be Videos or just pics?


http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2009/?page=vendors

They are up with videos.

admin


----------



## Hannah Anderson (Oct 7, 2006)

fmoss3 said:


> Peole from down under wouldn't understand.......shot two years ago with Randell Welling???? and he is still here and we can't get rid of him LOL
> Show starts in 1 hour........let the fun begin
> #'s are up in most classes....appear to be down in pro fs limited.
> Major employee layoff of staff at Riveria after tourney leaves Sun.
> Frank


Don't throw us all in the same basket. It is a highly respected tournament with one of our best having gone the last couple of years. Not to mention that many of us who have shot overseas and represented australia know personally some of the archers from around the world who shoot this tournament on a yearly basis.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (May 13, 2008)

Hannah Anderson said:


> Don't throw us all in the same basket. It is a highly respected tournament with one of our best having gone the last couple of years. Not to mention that many of us who have shot overseas and represented australia know personally some of the archers from around the world who shoot this tournament on a yearly basis.


Hannah, let the yanks work it out for themselves, also they don't take your comments on board, see you are* still* taking things a bit too seriously.
Unless you can shoot a clean 300 you got no cred. P and C are the only 2 Aussies who can mix it with the best. Me and you got one thing in common, both very average archers, deal with it. :nyah: 

Say hi to all my AF friends for me

Love Jim.


----------



## clar 6 (Nov 27, 2004)

*keeper*



fmoss3 said:


> Peole from down under wouldn't understand.......shot two years ago with Randell Welling???? and he is still here and we can't get rid of him LOL
> Show starts in 1 hour........let the fun begin
> #'s are up in most classes....appear to be down in pro fs limited.
> Major employee layoff of staff at Riveria after tourney leaves Sun.
> Frank


Hope that we can keep Randell he is one of a kind.....:darkbeer:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*wish i was there*

some great shooting going on


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hello*

maybe next year


----------



## wallow1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Is there anybody with updated scores from today (day #2)? NFAA still hasn't posted.... Looking for scores from Compound Unlimited Flights.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Dont see any scores up for today. They popped those scores up quick yesterday. Whats the hold up today?


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Eastonarchery.com has live scores that are updated after each end....

Cabe clean after 6 ends woohoo
KWard tied for lead after 6


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*so far*

1 2- 087D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 59
2 2- 088A MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 57
3 2- 086D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 53
4 2- 083D SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 48
5 2- 086A MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 44
6 2- 083B LINDBERG Torben DENFY Denmark 300/26 300/ 0 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 26

Shooting last end right now


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

they're done

Cabe at 30X 600 58
Jessie w/ 29 600 59


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Hear they Are*

1 2- 087D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 59
2 2- 035B JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 58
3 2- 088A MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 57
4 2- 016C WILLS Shane MD Usa 300/28 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 57
5 2- 018D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 55
6 2- 018B COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 55
7 2- 035C PHELPS Jacob VA Usa 300/26 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 55
8 2- 020B WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 55
9 2- 017A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 54
10 2- 022B SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 54
11 2- 001B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 53
12 2- 086D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 53
13 2- 023B MILLER Jim WA Usa 300/28 300/24 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 52
14 2- 015D SCHAFF Josh MT Usa 300/26 300/26 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 52
15 2- 017D EYLER Bob MI Usa 300/27 300/24 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 51
16 2- 017C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 51
17 2- 016B STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 50
18 2- 029D WILKEY Kevin UT Usa 300/24 300/26 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 50
19 2- 014A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 49
20 2- 009A INGRAM Johnny TX Usa 300/22 300/27 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 49
21 2- 006C JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 49
22 2- 083D SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 48
23 2- 008D ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 47
24 2- 083B LINDBERG Torben DENFY Denmark 300/26 300/20 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 46
25 2- 012C WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 46
26 2- 019C QUINTANA Dan CA Usa 300/24 300/21 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 45
27 2- 086A MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 44
28 2- 013D OSMONSON Eric IA Usa 300/17 300/21 0/ 0 0/ 0 600 38


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

42 shooters with 300 yesterday.....28 with 600 today

I see one shooter that shoot a 300 yesterday that does not have a score... must be shooting now.... could be 29 people still in it...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's some impressive shooting!! :thumb:


----------



## buckdeer10 (Dec 3, 2007)

hope levi morgan hangs in there, he is a super all-around archer


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmm*

you know morgan is strong got a good head he will be in the top 2 ...


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

Dan mac is still in.


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

Dave Cousins Has been shooting real well lately. I Have my money on him for a REPEAT!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*lol*

mathews rules come on morgan


----------



## Strick (Jan 1, 2004)

*vegas*

morgan wins


----------



## Strick (Jan 1, 2004)

*vegas*

Sorry folks judge reverses MORGAN LUNDIN arrows


----------



## Larryds24 (Feb 9, 2009)

where?


----------



## theparadox (Apr 5, 2009)

*vegas*

When can you book for the following yr and get the discounted rate ????


----------



## ease (Aug 24, 2009)

This sounds fun.


----------



## Morgan201 (Aug 25, 2009)

it does sound fun!...


----------



## huntnfish13 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Next Year*

Is there a website I can go to and find out next years dates and info? I would love to go watch....and gamble


----------



## smoking2008 (Sep 19, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for bringing it to those who could not be there


----------



## plumber423 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## foxpro80 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## acriscenti (Dec 9, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## acriscenti (Dec 9, 2008)

:shade:


----------



## Pcity (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks again..


----------



## bodhidharma13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wish I would have known about it! Next time!!!


----------



## kodipak (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, Thank You!


----------



## XJammer27 (Oct 10, 2009)

*2010*

Getting ready for 2010 at Vegas.


----------



## berryseal (Dec 1, 2009)

What hotel is the best to practice archery in


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vegas 2010?*

Is this here in 2010? if so when?


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Vegas 2010*

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/index.cfm


The Riviera is the only hotel you can practice in.


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

thx for the info!


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Bowhunter Freestyle question*

I am in complete understanding about the rules and equipment except this one equipment rule taken from the NFAA website:

7. Brush buttons, string silencers, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used. 

Is it saying you have to shoot with a quiver on your bow?
Any guidance on this issue is very appreciated.


----------



## dala (Jan 1, 2010)

vegas hell yea that would be nice!!!!! but its dame expensiv to travel from sweden 
but ill look forvad to it next year


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*quiver*

No. It is saying you can have one. You do not have to , but if you do it has to be mounted on the opposite side of the sight window and no part can be utilized as a sighting device.


----------



## ddouglas (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Vegas with us.


----------



## Silent_Steel (Jul 29, 2009)

So sad i couldnt be there:sad:


----------



## gage523 (Feb 4, 2010)

*fun*

sounds like a good time


----------



## jibc (Feb 16, 2010)

wish i could have gone


----------



## dave1280 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for sharing.......


----------



## wiredup (Mar 4, 2010)

*TV Coverage*

Is any of it going to be televised?


----------



## jppinochle (Mar 14, 2010)

sounds awesome


----------



## marius6006 (May 19, 2010)

can't wait


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

According to the NFAA:

"The Largest Archery Show in the West"
See the latest in bows, arrows, accessories, optics, videos, clothing, everything for target shooting and bowhunting.


----------



## pondbird (Sep 26, 2009)

next year if work is better


----------



## CardiacArrest (Jul 13, 2010)

*I just need to make to posts to become active.*

Holla at ya boy.


----------



## iowashedhead (May 14, 2006)

sounds like a good time


----------



## martinjagman (Jul 8, 2004)

Vegas is awesome!


----------



## Iceman48 (Jul 18, 2010)

Vegas was the best time of my life


----------



## JustinK02 (Sep 11, 2011)

Will do


----------



## hambone06 (Sep 21, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## SEOGlopex (Oct 11, 2011)

> Vegas Vegas Vegas. The World Archery Festival and Vegas Tournament atarts Friday!! Archery Talk will be exclusively covering the tournament and show beginning Friday morning.
> 
> Follow this link for Coverage of the 2009 NFAA World Archery Festival.
> http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2009/


yeah same thing.................
anyway, this does make sense: 


> My money is on KWARD and Rangeplayer!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

cool


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

Why is this forum still here? thre have been several vegas shoots since then..why not remove it and do vegas 2013 or better yet, upcoming events and make this a thread.


----------



## colic (Sep 23, 2014)

new


----------



## MSbowhunter48 (Jul 10, 2016)

No doubt


----------

